# favourite pregnant maybe? :D



## Jexx (Feb 2, 2013)

This is Frigg, she is my favorite. Don't tell the others 
She looks pregnant to me. She has gotten quite a bit rounder since I got her on Thursday. I initially wanted no pregnancies and chose all females for my tank. This one was however in with some males so it is possible. I really hope she is. I would love some baby Platies!!


----------



## Lostiethatlikesherbetta (Apr 2, 2013)

i dont think they can get "pregnant"
maybe egg bound...?


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Lostiethatlikesherbetta said:


> i dont think they can get "pregnant"
> maybe egg bound...?


Lol this is a Platy, not a Betta.

Platy's are livebearers and can therefore be pregnant.

@Jexx, she doesn't look very pregnant to me however I didn't see her before so I could be wrong. You know about how she'll turn boxy when it's time to give birth?


----------



## Lostiethatlikesherbetta (Apr 2, 2013)

lilnaugrim said:


> Lol this is a Platy, not a Betta.
> 
> Platy's are livebearers and can therefore be pregnant.
> 
> @Jexx, she doesn't look very pregnant to me however I didn't see her before so I could be wrong. You know about how she'll turn boxy when it's time to give birth?


thanks. im kinda crappy with fish other than bettas.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Lostiethatlikesherbetta said:


> thanks. im kinda crappy with fish other than bettas.


Np


----------



## Jexx (Feb 2, 2013)

Ya I've heard that. Maybe I'm just being hopeful lol. Maybe she's just getting fat  But She has that little white thing that pops out when they are gonna give birth. And she's been chasing all the other girls


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Ah, her ovipositer. Yeah, she's probably pregnant then, I know they can store semen as well from the fish at the store and then chose when they want to get pregnant. If she's getting territorial and growing fatter without a change in diet, then I would say she's pregnant. You can either let the fry be eaten and see who survives or put her in a breeder box and sell/keep the fry when they get big enough 

I just had one of my platy fry die on me  was stuck in the filter today, I think Remmy chased it too much and it died of stress. Rembrandt is the only Betta I can put in there because he's got the longest tail so therefore he can't swim as fast lol, poor sucker. But he was disinterested when he found out they were too fast. So now I've either got 3 or 4 fry, I only counted 3 but the 4th is either in the filter or hiding in the plants which is possible.


----------



## Jexx (Feb 2, 2013)

This was Frigg 5 days ago. 








If you compare it to today's pic there is a noticeable size increase in the abdominal area.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Ah, yes definitely. I also hadn't seen your white/black girl in the fourth picture, she blended with the background haha. But yes I definitely see the difference there, most definitely pregnant  Unless she's constipated lol


----------



## Jexx (Feb 2, 2013)

She's not constipated. This girl poops like a monster LOL ^^ They all are very healthy poopers. haha. 

So you think she is pregnant? Ahhh YAY!!! I hope so. I have begun to really love Platies. I would love to have more without having to buy them haha. Right now there are only the 2 Platy and 2 Guppy in 20 gallon fully planted tank with 2 filters running. So there is DEFINITELY room for more


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

lol I was mostly kidding about the constipation XD That's great you have room! Yay! So yeah, definitely look into the breeder box for her to make sure that most of the fry live, otherwise both of them will gobble the fry up before you can even begin to count them!


----------



## Jexx (Feb 2, 2013)

I am very sorry to hear about your Platy  Thats very sad. What was her name? What kind was she?


----------



## Jexx (Feb 2, 2013)

I have a mesh breeder box. Will that be sufficient? I was planing to just let nature take its course since the tank is packed with plants but I am kinda doubting it now.. I really want a couple to survive.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Oh yeah a mesh one will be fine. That's what I kept my fry in for about a month, granted I only had 5. And then I moved them to my 5.5 when they were bigger than my Betta's mouths lol.

Eh, it was just a fry, I'm not particularly sad about it. And actually both the girls I had are long gone, they and the father which was actually their brother are Sunset Wag hybrids. And none have names since I'm not planing on keeping them, once they're old enough and my LFS has room, they're going straight there. But I do call them my little terrors/monsters lol


----------



## Jexx (Feb 2, 2013)

How big do they have to be to go in with the general populace? How old before you can sex them?


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

You could actually sex them right away if you had a magnifying glass and a light lol, same ways as Betta's, look for triangular ovaries behind the stomach and then look at the anal fin. Girls are rounded while boys are sharper and pointier.

But as far as how big, as long as they are bigger than your girl's mouths, they should be good. Remember you have to feed them about 3-5 times a day. I took every flake food I had (including Betta flakes) and crushed them up in a baggie to a fin powder and fed them a tiny pinch about 4 times a day, 3 on days that I forgot lol. But there was a while where I wasn't feeding them adequately enough so they weren't growing very well. But in about 2 weeks of good feeding, they should be big enough. of course it's up to you when you want to release them, they'll still need powdered food for about a month so that's why I left them in the breeder net, it was so much easier to keep track of and they were guaranteed food. Now Rembrandt tries to steal their food from them even if I feed him before I feed them lol


----------



## Jexx (Feb 2, 2013)

I have my one guppy fry who is just over a month old still in her own tank lol. She was fed egg yolk, crushed betta pellets, brine shrimp, crushed nls flakes 4-5 times a day. Now I feed her mostly crushed flakes and betta pellets. but because I had to make the egg yolk for my sick betta she is eating some of that again. Its a great fry food. i feed her 4 times a day now.. some times more, depends if I am home all day or not. I guess I'll prolly keep any new fry isolated for a while as well for the feeding issue. My adults are sharks and will eat all the food before the fry even have a chance. I only want to keep the females though... what will I do with any males? At what age are males sexually mature and able to impregnate females?


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

They sexually mature around a month, it's a quick process.

You could certainly put the fry in with the Guppy, although they can interbreed since they are all livebearers, but for feeding purposes, or you could just leave them in the net lol Either way, sounds like you know what to do with your fry after they're born ^^

And you can either set up a different tank for the males until they are old enough to be sold or just give them away to friends, you can advertise it here if you wanted.


----------



## Jexx (Feb 2, 2013)

I hope there won't be too many males/ it won;t be hard to get rid of them. I don't have any other separate tanks other than the one little Cobra is in. Although, by the time Frigg gives birth, and the new fry are a month old, Cobra should be large enough to go in the main tank. Then I could use her tank for any males or put them in with one of my Bettas.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Yup, sounds like a plan.

Also, if you are able to tell males from females early....you could just pet them in with one of your Betta's for a snack if you really wanted to. But of course, that's completely up to you, just throwing it out there


----------



## Jexx (Feb 2, 2013)

nature... lol


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

Mike did that with a few of our guppy babies when we were swamped, after they got bigger and he separated the plain ones, the bland went to the frogs.


----------



## Jexx (Feb 2, 2013)

everybody needs to eat!


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

True facts!


----------

